# GOP Success:  We removed Saddam and replaced him with Islam



## rdean (May 11, 2010)

The US learned a terrible lesson after WWI.  The Kaiser was removed and a power vacuum unattened.  Unfortunately, that vacuum was filled by Hitler.

There is a parallel with Germany and Iraq.  Saddam was removed and that vacuum was allowed to be filled with Islam.

Now, those on the right will say, They have the right to have any government they want.  And yet, there is no evidence that we were asked by the people of Iraq to invade, remove Saddam and replace the government with Islam.

The right will point to weapons we know never existed.

The right will point to US resolutions and say They were warned.  Iraq was under sanctions.  Their military had been devested by Bush Sr. and an 8 year war with Iran.  Republican leaders knew this. 

What does right think "success" was in Iraq?  

And what to the people of Iraq say about their liberation?

********************

Iraqi women miss Saddam Hussein's days 

Women in Iraq bear double burden, feel less secure or free following US-led invasion.
Now they have Article 2 of the Constitution: "Islam is the official religion of the state and is a basic source of legislation." Sub-head A says "No law can be passed that contradicts the undisputed rules of Islam." Under this Article the interpretation of women's rights is left to religious leaders  and many of them are under Iranian influence.

Middle East Online

*******************************

Attack Highlights Unrelenting Plight of Iraqs Christians

Ninawa provincial authorities said a shopkeeper nearby was killed in the attack  a roadside blast followed by a car bombing  on Sunday morning. Around 70 students were hurt in the blasts.

The students were traveling in convoy to Mosul University, because it was considered a safer way to get them to classes after previous attacks on Christians. The attack occurred near a checkpoint manned by U.S. and Iraqi soldiers as well as troops from the semi-autonomous Iraqi Kurdish region.

CNSNews.com - Attack Highlights Unrelenting Plight of Iraq?s Christians

**********************************

Women's Rights in Iraq: Decreasing by the Day

Women's Rights in Iraq: Decreasing by the Day | Women's Rights | Change.org

The Iraqi constitution now contains a clause stating that no law can contradict the "established rulings of Islam", and law and politics are increasingly under the control of conservative Islamic groups with the support of the Iranian government. Women are losing rights by the day. They now risk their lives going to work, going to school, and simply leaving their homes. Surges of tribalism have led to regional control by radical groups who beat women for not covering themselves, and rape is increasingly used as a weapon by warring tribal factions.







**************************

Women put back into bags.

Christians chased out of the country.

Gays murdered (although, for many Republicans.)

Was it worth it?  

How do Republicans feel confident that we did the right thing in Iraq?  Especially after looking at the Iraqi constitution and seeing what has been done to women, Christians and other minorities?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 11, 2010)

Look one of the Board Retards made another post.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 11, 2010)

What a racist.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 11, 2010)

Look the board retard is so fucking stupid he made two posts on the same thing. I guess he was not smart enough to realize he could open the other thread and ADD his bullshit.


----------



## rdean (May 11, 2010)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Look the board retard is so fucking stupid he made two posts on the same thing. I guess he was not smart enough to realize he could open the other thread and ADD his bullshit.



It was a mistake.  It happens.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 11, 2010)

rdean said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Look the board retard is so fucking stupid he made two posts on the same thing. I guess he was not smart enough to realize he could open the other thread and ADD his bullshit.
> ...



Heard an interesting comment the other day.

Guy ask a fellow why he was alive. The answer? Cause his mother's health Insurance did not cover abortions.


----------



## rdean (May 11, 2010)

See the immediate attacks.  No argument.  No disagreement.  Nothing to say I'm wrong.  Just name calling.

And these people want to take over the US government.  Scary.


----------



## CurveLight (May 11, 2010)

It's absolute bullshit to blame this on my Party without holding the Democrats accountable as well.  The iraqis who have been killed didn't leave the world saying "Oh that's okay, it was a bullet fired by a Democrat."  Likewise, they also don't say "Damn! That shrapnel that tore out my throat was from a Republican.  Yippee!"


I absofuckinglootly hate what we've been doing with our imperial actions but it's damn silly to try and aisle-ride your argument.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (May 11, 2010)

The point is, Islam is their choice.   It isn't mine or yours, but the who point of the exercise was for the Iraqi people to make their own mistakes freely.

We can vote for 0bama, William Jennings Bryan, Pat Robertson, they get to vote for stupid too.   And face the music.    But that is what freedom is.

Saddam was a guy who robbed, raped, stole, murdered, and whatever for his own personal agrandaizment.  There was no choice.

Most democratic societies make choice that make us laugh.   This is just one more.


More power to em.   But I hope they vote more to my heart's desier next time.    But that is unlkkely.   the fact that they vote how they want is progress.   (Voting my way would be more progress, but as Crusader Frank will tell yolu, Rome wasn't built in a day)


----------



## California Girl (May 11, 2010)

rdean said:


> See the immediate attacks.  No argument.  No disagreement.  Nothing to say I'm wrong.  Just name calling.
> 
> And these people want to take over the US government.  Scary.



We didn't replace him. The Iraqi people replaced him - IT IS THEIR COUNTRY.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 11, 2010)

California Girl said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > See the immediate attacks.  No argument.  No disagreement.  Nothing to say I'm wrong.  Just name calling.
> ...



but you REMOVED him, right? or did that also not happen?


----------



## CurveLight (May 11, 2010)

California Girl said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > See the immediate attacks.  No argument.  No disagreement.  Nothing to say I'm wrong.  Just name calling.
> ...



Then the Iraqis must be curious about the foreign military occupation they've been suffering for the last seven years.


----------



## CurveLight (May 11, 2010)

Baruch Menachem said:


> The point is, Islam is their choice.   It isn't mine or yours, but the who point of the exercise was for the Iraqi people to make their own mistakes freely.
> 
> We can vote for 0bama, William Jennings Bryan, Pat Robertson, they get to vote for stupid too.   And face the music.    But that is what freedom is.
> 
> ...




It doesn't look like you know how the islamic theocracy got installed.  Have you ever researched it?


----------



## rdean (May 11, 2010)

The way these women are dressed kind of tells the story.  Would women here want to go from current American dress to black ninja outfits?


----------



## rdean (May 11, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Now, I'm wondering what exactly happened?

Did we remove him or did they?


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 11, 2010)

rdean said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



i don't know. IT IS THEIR COUNTRY, after all. 

the ditz has spoken.


----------



## rdean (May 11, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



You mean what's left of it.


----------



## CurveLight (May 11, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...




People like her inspire brain viagra.


----------



## The Rabbi (May 12, 2010)

A country made up 90+% of Muslims includes a statement about Islam in their constitution.  Wow, what a shocker.  RDean, you sure are clever.
And those women going around wearing clothing they've worn for hundreds of years.  Who would imagine a traditional society would be, well, traditional.
RDean, you are rapidly cementing your place here as chief dimbulb of the board.  I salute you.


----------



## Douger (May 12, 2010)

Brainwashed assholes.


----------



## The Rabbi (May 12, 2010)

Douger said:


> Brainwashed assholes.



Nobody calls Douger a turd.


----------



## CurveLight (May 12, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> A country made up 90+% of Muslims includes a statement about Islam in their constitution.  Wow, what a shocker.  RDean, you sure are clever.
> And those women going around wearing clothing they've worn for hundreds of years.  Who would imagine a traditional society would be, well, traditional.
> RDean, you are rapidly cementing your place here as chief dimbulb of the board.  I salute you.




Wtf?

"...includes a statement about islam..."

Now that is a prime example of intellectual dishonesty.

Then you claim iraq is "traditional?"

Before we invaded it was one of the most secular nations in the middle east but we helped turn it into an Islamic Theocracy.  Iraqi women and others have been pointing out the new system has reversed equality.  Do you ever study anything about iraq?


----------



## The Rabbi (May 12, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > A country made up 90+% of Muslims includes a statement about Islam in their constitution.  Wow, what a shocker.  RDean, you sure are clever.
> ...



Dumbshit.
THe gov't may have been secular but people practice Islam there and have for quite a while.
It is hardly a "theocracy."  This has been shown many times already.


----------



## Granny (May 12, 2010)

Islam was in Iraq long before Saddam was even a twinkle in his father's eye.  He lived by Islamic law all his life - and by centuries old hatreds of other Islamic tribes.  There have long been issues between Sunnis, Shites, and Kurds.  It's been a horrific blood-bath particularly for the Kurds and Saddam and his cousin "Chemical Ali" enjoyed every minute of it while Saddam was in power.  Women wore "black ninja" clothing long before Saddam's reign and they will continue to dress like this - it's Islamic law.  US forces had nothing to do with it.


----------



## CurveLight (May 12, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...




What is the definition of a theocracy?


----------



## CurveLight (May 12, 2010)

Granny said:


> Islam was in Iraq long before Saddam was even a twinkle in his father's eye.  He lived by Islamic law all his life - and by centuries old hatreds of other Islamic tribes.  There have long been issues between Sunnis, Shites, and Kurds.  It's been a horrific blood-bath particularly for the Kurds and Saddam and his cousin "Chemical Ali" enjoyed every minute of it while Saddam was in power.  Women wore "black ninja" clothing long before Saddam's reign and they will continue to dress like this - it's Islamic law.  US forces had nothing to do with it.




Lol.......take a bow MSM ignorant sheep.  How do you people even pretend to be remotely informed?  Women have been oppressed-not liberated-under Iraq's new theocracy.


----------



## rdean (May 12, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> A country made up 90+% of Muslims includes a statement about Islam in their constitution.  Wow, what a shocker.  RDean, you sure are clever.
> And those women going around wearing clothing they've worn for hundreds of years.  Who would imagine a traditional society would be, well, traditional.
> RDean, you are rapidly cementing your place here as chief dimbulb of the board.  I salute you.



No one is saying that Saddam was good.  But what we did was worse.  Before Iraq became a theocratic Islamic nation, women wore western style cloths and make-up.  They had jobs and education.  We replaced bad with "worse".  There is just no other way to look at it.

Why doesn't the "religious" aspect of their government bother Republicans?  It's because they want to do the same here.  They have stated they want to make this a "Christian Nation", so it's no surprise.

How women in Iraq used to dress:












THEN came the kicker. She said women in Iraq are now becoming terribly addicted to Valium. She said Valium costs about 20 CENTS a BOTTLE and NO prescription is required and women now get a bottle of Valium when they go out to get a bottle of water. She said you now see women and they are in a total daze as they can't deal with the extreme heat and the extreme and unrelenting fear. Oprah (and the audience) were absolutely shocked at what they were hearing.

Daily Kos: A New Iraq Situation You Haven't Seen Before


----------



## rdean (May 12, 2010)

Granny said:


> Islam was in Iraq long before Saddam was even a twinkle in his father's eye.  He lived by Islamic law all his life - and by centuries old hatreds of other Islamic tribes.  There have long been issues between Sunnis, Shites, and Kurds.  It's been a horrific blood-bath particularly for the Kurds and Saddam and his cousin "Chemical Ali" enjoyed every minute of it while Saddam was in power.  Women wore "black ninja" clothing long before Saddam's reign and they will continue to dress like this - it's Islamic law.  US forces had nothing to do with it.



Stupid.


----------



## CurveLight (May 12, 2010)

rdean said:


> Granny said:
> 
> 
> > Islam was in Iraq long before Saddam was even a twinkle in his father's eye.  He lived by Islamic law all his life - and by centuries old hatreds of other Islamic tribes.  There have long been issues between Sunnis, Shites, and Kurds.  It's been a horrific blood-bath particularly for the Kurds and Saddam and his cousin "Chemical Ali" enjoyed every minute of it while Saddam was in power.  Women wore "black ninja" clothing long before Saddam's reign and they will continue to dress like this - it's Islamic law.  US forces had nothing to do with it.
> ...




It's the first time an islamic theocracy has ever existed in Iraq.  But let's keep that a secret.


----------



## The Rabbi (May 12, 2010)

rdean said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > A country made up 90+% of Muslims includes a statement about Islam in their constitution.  Wow, what a shocker.  RDean, you sure are clever.
> ...



What we did was worse?  It was worse than sending poison gas on innocent civilians?  It was worse than murdering political opponents?  It was worse than invading countries that had done nothing, stripping them of anything of value?

RDean, you are indeed Chief Dimbulb.  During the COld War you were no doubt arguing the Soviets were really peace loving folks and just building nuclear weapons to counter American imperialism.


----------



## CurveLight (May 12, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...




What is the definition of a theocracy?


----------



## The Rabbi (May 12, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Spend 20 seconds of your life googling it and come back and report.


----------



## xsited1 (May 12, 2010)

rdean said:


> GOP Success: We removed Saddam and replaced him with Islam



And they lost the House, the Senate and the Presidency as a result.


----------



## CurveLight (May 12, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...




So you run like a scared child.  Not surprised.


----------



## The Rabbi (May 12, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



There is probably a little window in the upper right hand of your screen.  Put your cursor on the window.  Type the word "theocracy" and hit the return button.  Then we can talk.


----------



## CurveLight (May 12, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...




Then show us where it has been shown many times it is "hardly a theocracy."


----------



## The Rabbi (May 12, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



There's this red bar at the top of your screen. One of the items says "search".  Click on that and put in Iraq theocracy and see what comes up.
Really, I shouldn't have to do your work for you.


----------



## CurveLight (May 12, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



You should do your work since you claimed it has been shown many times it is "hardly a theocracy."

So show us.


----------



## rdean (May 12, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Article 2: 

First: Islam is the official religion of the State and it is a fundamental source of legislation: 

A. No law that contradicts the established provisions of Islam may be established.

Full Text of Iraqi Constitution - washingtonpost.com

Def of Theocracy:

a form of government in which god or a deity is recognized as the supreme civil ruler, the God's or deity's laws being interpreted by the ecclesiastical authorities.

"sacerdotal government under divine inspiration"

1.A government ruled by or subject to religious authority.

Theocracy | Define Theocracy at Dictionary.com

The fact that women have been placed under Sharia law, the gays murdered, and the Christian population murdered, forced to convert or chased out of they country PROVES they are a religious country.

What is wrong with you people.  Their constitution, by every definition of "Theocracy" says they are a theocracy.  

How can you deny it?  How?  It's NOT possible.  What is wrong with you people.  You need a sledge hammer to get the truth though those thick skulls?


----------



## The Rabbi (May 12, 2010)

Hey RDean.  You may want to check that with the Magna Carta, that document signed in the 1950s in France.


----------



## Kalam (May 12, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Granny said:
> ...


Iraq became part of the Khilafah under Abu Bakr (RA); the capital was moved to Baghdad during the Abbasid dynasty.


----------



## Kalam (May 12, 2010)

Granny said:


> Islam was in Iraq long before Saddam was even a twinkle in his father's eye.  He lived by Islamic law all his life





Saddam Hussein was an apostate who perpetuated secular oppression in Iraq and who openly supported the Russian slaughter of Muslims in Chechnya. 

_In an interview with journalists, Iraqi Foreign Minister Naji Sabri Al-Hadithi had the opportunity to state Iraq's position with regard to Chechnya, namely that Chechnya is an integral part of Russia. "Iraq is firmly against any manifestations of separatism in Russia." At the end of the audience, (pro-Russian puppet Akhmad) Kadyrov presented Saddam with a dagger made in Chechnya._ - RFE/RL​


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 12, 2010)

why is this thread still going? i thought it was settled that IT WAS THEIR COUNTRY?

what else is there to discuss?


don't you like freedom or what?


----------



## Kalam (May 12, 2010)

rdean said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



"Theocracy" usually suggests that a government is controlled by the clergy of one religion or another. Islam has no clergy; only the illegitimate innovations of certain Shi'ites and other splinter groups allow for the existence of clergies and theocracies that incorrectly claim to be within the fold of Islam. That being said, Shi'ite-majority Iraq still isn't a theocracy. It's a puppet state with a secular system of government, their meaningless constitutional article notwithstanding. Shari'ah has not been implemented, the government is based on the Western parliamentary model, their constitution was drafted by a committee that included communists and other secularists, etc.


----------



## rdean (May 12, 2010)

Kalam said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



The Iraqi government hasn't fully matured.  In fact, weeks after the last election there still isn't a coalition government in place.  Worse, the news is terrible:

******************************

On Monday, Iraqi human-rights officials said they discovered a secret prison run by al-Maliki's military office that contained hundreds of Sunni men who had been routinely tortured and raped by guards. It's beginning to feel like 2005 again in Baghdad.

Iraq Election Stalemate: Baghdad Vote Recount Looms - TIME

Al-Maliki has instead turned to another slate, the Iraqi National Alliance, led by Shi'ite cleric Muqtada al-Sadr and other religious leaders, to form what U.S. ambassador Christopher Hill called this week "a Shi'ite mega-party." The religious slate needs only four additional seats to form a party, and by acquiring them, it could edge out Allawi altogether.

TIME Interview: Allawi on Iraqi Election Chaos, Violence - Yahoo! News

******************************

Religious leaders will take over the country.  It will be another Iran.  Their Constitution has set that up.  
Does anyone believe Bush and the Republicans had a clue as to what they were doing?  They actually thought the war would cost less that 200 billion.  That was 2.2 TRILLION dollars ago.  
Women back in bags.  Republicans can lie all they want, but before we invaded, women in Iraq could go to school and they wore western style clothes.  
More than half the population already religiously enslaved.  
Iraq is well on it's way to becoming Iran.
This is the Bush/Republican legacy.  NOT Obama.  This is the Bush/Republican legacy.  They did it.  It's their ideology.  It's their "LACK" of eduction.  Of just "not knowing".


----------



## The Rabbi (May 12, 2010)

Wow, here you are hoping the Iraqis fail.  What a cold heart you have.


----------



## CurveLight (May 12, 2010)

Kalam said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Bakr died in the 7th century.  Iraq as we know it did not exist until the early 20th century.

Can't believe you fell for that.


----------



## Kalam (May 12, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


Meh. That's a matter of perspective. Baghdad was the epicenter of an unprecedented, centuries-long scientific revolution that took place within the framework of the Khilafah. Mesopotamia's history of intellectual achievement under Islam played an invaluable role in shaping it into Iraq as we know it.


----------



## CurveLight (May 13, 2010)

Kalam said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...




Confusing mesopotamia for iraq is ignoring the West's role in the ME for the past century and glossing over countless attributes leading us to the problems of today.  The British created Iraq.  Period.  Both by borders and by name.


----------



## Kalam (May 13, 2010)

rdean said:


> Religious leaders will take over the country.  It will be another Iran.  Their Constitution has set that up.
> Does anyone believe Bush and the Republicans had a clue as to what they were doing?  They actually thought the war would cost less that 200 billion.  That was 2.2 TRILLION dollars ago.
> Women back in bags.  Republicans can lie all they want, but before we invaded, women in Iraq could go to school and they wore western style clothes.
> More than half the population already religiously enslaved.
> ...



I might be inclined to agree with you about Iraq becoming an Iranian-style thugocracy if it weren't for Iraq's large Sunni minority. Al-Qa'idah hardly recognizes Shi'ites' right to exist, much less their rule. Iraqi Shi'ites also lack the kind of revolutionary clerical figure that Iran had in Khomeini. The major Shi'ite religious leader in the country, 'Ali as-Sistani, is a pretty tame guy. Muqtada as-Sadr is too young and too low in the Shi'ite religious hierarchy. No, the worst I see happening is more sectarian strife.


----------



## Kalam (May 13, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Again, perspective. Iraq encompasses Mesopotamia and the descendants of those who were pioneering scientific innovations centuries ago. I'm not ignoring the West's role; I'm simply acknowledging the contributions made by some of the thousands of years of the region's history that occurred before it was colonized by the West.


----------



## CurveLight (May 13, 2010)

Kalam said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



Acknowledging contributions from Mesopotamia's history and recognizing Iraq's first theocracy are exclusive.  Would you say the US existed in 1247 because the river we now call the Mississippi was there?


----------



## CurveLight (May 13, 2010)

Kalam said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...




That's painful hairsplitting borderlining intellectual dishonesty because you're trying to use theological concepts to ignore ruling classes.  Iraq doesn't have a secular government.  It's absolutely impossible considering a Religion is cited as the supreme law of the land and all legislation will be based on that Religion.  You may not like the perversions you see in the invention of hierarchies but that doesn't mean they don't exist.


----------



## rdean (May 13, 2010)

Kalam said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Religious leaders will take over the country.  It will be another Iran.  Their Constitution has set that up.
> ...



Of the three largest minorities, Kurds, Shiites and Sunnis, my understanding is the Sunnis are the smallest.  

We know that the Kurd religion is actually a sect of the Sunnis.  So you would expect them, politically, to work together.  However, the Kurds were mistreated terribly under Saddam. 

My feeling is the Kurds will actually, eventually side, politically with the Shiites and the Sunnis will be marginalized.

Things are still being sorted out.  Eventually, you will see a Shiite "cleric" in charge.  Once the Christians have been completely wiped out, they will turn on the Sunnis.

I don't see it happening any other way.


----------



## rdean (May 13, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> Wow, here you are hoping the Iraqis fail.  What a cold heart you have.



Does having your head surrounded by rectum make it difficult to breathe?


----------



## The Rabbi (May 13, 2010)

rdean said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, here you are hoping the Iraqis fail.  What a cold heart you have.
> ...



What's your experience been?  I'm not the one who could not place the 14th Amendment in the correct century.


----------



## CurveLight (May 13, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...




As usual the rabbi ignores backing up his own bullshit.


----------



## The Rabbi (May 13, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



If people are too dumb to go back and research it (hell, too dumb to look it up on Wiki) then engaging in discussion would be fruitless.
Iran is a theocracy.  Iraq is not.  Your inability to differentiate the two might be your problem.


----------



## CurveLight (May 13, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...




You should do your work since you claimed it has been shown many times it is "hardly a theocracy."


----------



## CurveLight (May 13, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...




Okay so I took your advice and looked up iran's constitution.  So you're saying it's a theocracy because it says:

"Islam is the official religion of the State and it is a fundamental source of legislation."
Http://www.iranonline.com/iran/iran-info/government/constitution-1.html

Is that correct?


----------



## The Rabbi (May 13, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


No, as usual.  Any more than Argentina is a theocracy because it establishes the Roman Church as its official religion.
Iran is a theocracy because it is run by the mullahs.  Iran is the one with the N at the end.  Iraq has a Q at the end.  This might be the source of your confusion.


----------



## Kalam (May 13, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Acknowledging contributions from Mesopotamia's history and recognizing Iraq's first theocracy are exclusive.  Would you say the US existed in 1247 because the river we now call the Mississippi was there?



No, but I'd note that America existed and that Mississippian culture in 1247 has influenced the United States today (albeit not very significantly; poor example for me to use.) I think our disagreement in the first place stemmed from my assumption that you were using "Iraq" to refer to the region rather than to the modern geopolitical entity.


----------



## rdean (May 13, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



So I typed in 1968 instead of 1868.  Glad to know you're "perfect".  Do you walk on water?

When you go for such a lame attack, it shows you've lost your confidence.  But that's ok.  It wasn't real.


----------



## Kalam (May 13, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> That's painful hairsplitting borderlining intellectual dishonesty because you're trying to use theological concepts to ignore ruling classes.


How? The existence of councils of puppet scholars in self-proclaimed "Islamic" states does not, in my mind, mean that a clergy is permitted to exist by Islam itself. Ijtihad isn't a privilege reserved for a cabal of old men despite what some governments may believe. 



CurveLight said:


> Iraq doesn't have a secular government.  It's absolutely impossible considering a Religion is cited as the supreme law of the land and all legislation will be based on that Religion.  You may not like the perversions you see in the invention of hierarchies but that doesn't mean they don't exist.


Iraq isn't fully secular; you're right. My views of governance in the Islamic world are simply very black and white. A society which isn't fully Islamic is un-Islamic.


----------



## Kalam (May 13, 2010)

rdean said:


> Of the three largest minorities, Kurds, Shiites and Sunnis, my understanding is the Sunnis are the smallest.
> 
> We know that the Kurd religion is actually a sect of the Sunnis.  So you would expect them, politically, to work together.  However, the Kurds were mistreated terribly under Saddam.
> 
> ...



Sunnis make up over one third of the Iraqi population and are about one half Kurdish and one half Arab. By comparison, 8% of Iran is Sunni. To me, the likelihood of a second Iran seems very slim.


----------



## rdean (May 13, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



FIRST PART
CHAPTER I
DECLARATIONS, RIGHTS AND GUARANTEES
Section 1.- The Argentine Nation adopts the federal republican representative form
of government, as this Constitution establishes.
Section 2.- The Federal Government supports the Roman Catholic Apostolic
religion.

http://www.argentina.gob.ar/argentina/portal/documentos/constitucion_ingles.pdf

Roman Church as its official religion  *=*  supports the Roman Catholic Apostolic
religion?

Is that what you are saying?  Support "EQUALS" Official?







ATOMIC BITCH SLAP!


----------



## WillowTree (May 13, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...







If the religion is the law what would you call it if not a Theocracy?


----------



## rdean (May 13, 2010)

Kalam said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Of the three largest minorities, Kurds, Shiites and Sunnis, my understanding is the Sunnis are the smallest.
> ...



Iraq's ethnic, religious makeup

With a Kurd/Shiite coalition, that would leave about 20% Sunni.  Plus the oil is in the north and in the south.  The only reason Sunnis get any oil money, is because of politics.  But how long will that last?

Anyway, that's my prediction.  If they were able to completely destroy the Christian population, right in front of the Bush Administration, without a shred of disapproval or a smidgen of interest, what do any Sunnis mean?  Even today, American Christians don't seem to give a, pardon the word, "Damn", about Iraqi Christians.


----------



## CurveLight (May 14, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



I agree.  But what I quoted was from Iraq's Constitution and not Iran's.  The rabbi is such a dishonest fuck you have to do such things.  Now he's saying iran is a theocracy because it is run by mullahs but he's too fucking dumb to see the absurdity of that argument.


----------



## CurveLight (May 14, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...




Show us where Argentina claims the RCC is its official State religion and is a fundamental source of legislation. Or is this another claim you will not back up?


----------



## The Rabbi (May 14, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



It's already been quoted dumbshit.  Do you think IRan is NOT a theocracy?


----------



## rdean (May 14, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



It hasn't been "quoted" double dumbshit.  Argentina "supports" religion, that's not the same as "official".


----------



## CurveLight (May 14, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...




Show us where Argentina claims the RCC is its official State religion and is a fundamental source of legislation. Or is this another claim you will not back up?


----------



## The Rabbi (May 14, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Already done.
Do you think Iran is NOT a theocracy?


----------



## CurveLight (May 14, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Iran is a theocracy so your little attempt at distraction is as reetawrded as you.  For the third time:

Show us where Argentina claims the RCC is its official State religion and is a fundamental source of legislation. Or is this another claim you will not back up?

Instead of lying and saying "already done" why don't you show us where that is in Argentina's Constitution?

Quote it from their Constitution.


----------



## The Rabbi (May 14, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



That's already been done.  On this thread.
So IRan is a theocracy. It is run by clerics.  Iraq is not run by clerics.  There's your difference right there.
Case closed.  Yet again.


----------



## CurveLight (May 14, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



You know you can't back up your claim about Argentina and instead of admitting it you choose to admit yourself into Cuntland.  See ya bitch.



Then you try to rewrite the definition of a theocracy to suit your needs.


----------



## The Rabbi (May 14, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



You admitted Iran is a theocracy because it is run by the mullahs.  Iraq is not run by the mullahs.  Obviously it is not a theocracy.  Neither is Argentina, despite having an official state religion.
You've been pwned, s0n.  Get over it.


----------



## CurveLight (May 14, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



I never said iran is a theocracy because it is run by mullahs you lying fuck.  That is your claim.

Then you claim argentina has an official State religion even though you've provided no evidence.  I know....you'll lie again and say the evidence has already been posted.  You're a pure fucking bitch and a waste of time.


----------



## rdean (May 14, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



He can't.  There are three mentions of religion in their constitution.  This is the first one:

FIRST PART
CHAPTER I
DECLARATIONS, RIGHTS AND GUARANTEES
Section 1.- The Argentine Nation adopts the federal republican representative form
of government, as this Constitution establishes.
Section 2.- The Federal Government supports the Roman Catholic Apostolic
religion.

The other two are about foreigners practicing their religion however they want.

No where does it say "official", only "supports".


----------



## CurveLight (May 14, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Even the Argentine government makes it clear they don't have an Official state religion you lying fuck.

"In the Argentine Republic no religion has an official character."
Http://www.argentina.gov.ar/argentina/portal/paginas.dhtml?pagina=1689


----------



## The Rabbi (May 14, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Sucks to be proven wrong again, doesn't it?
Try another thread for your brilliant argumentation skills.


----------



## rdean (May 14, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Finally, you're admitting your wrong.


----------



## CurveLight (May 15, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...




I just proved your claim that Argentina has an Official State religion is flat out wrong.  What else ya got bitch?


----------



## blu (May 15, 2010)

iran won the iraq war


----------



## Marc39 (May 27, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Greece has a state religion.
Italy has a state religion
Finland has two state religions
Nearly 60 Islamic shitholes have state religions


----------



## Marc39 (May 27, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Iran is a theocracy because it's run by mullahs.


----------



## The Rabbi (May 27, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



That would seem like a blinding flash of the obvious but dimwits like RDean and his ilk cannot see past the opportunity to bash George Bush and the GOP for overthrowing a vicious tyrant like Saddam.


----------



## rdean (May 27, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Theocracy
A form of government which defers not to civil development of law, but to an interpretation of the will of a God as set out in religious scripture and authorities.

Legal Definition of Theocracy

Iraqi Constitution:

Article 2: 
First: Islam is the official religion of the State and it is a fundamental source of legislation: 
A. No law that contradicts the established provisions of Islam may be established. 

Full Text of Iraqi Constitution - washingtonpost.com

Iraq's religious leaders urge strong voter turnout 

"You must go to the voting centres because it is your duty," said Sheikh Abdulrahman al-Jorani, Sunni imam of the Al-Hai mosque in the central city of Baquba,

Ahmed al-Safi, a representative of Grand Ayatollah Ali Husseini al-Sistani, the nation's top Shiite cleric, said the election was a "huge vital issue", essential to ensuring that Iraqis can "draw their own future."

Prime Minister Nuri al-Maliki, the Shiite head of the State of Law Alliance who this week boasted he was "certain" of victory, was due to give a news conference later on Friday in a final push to win support.

France24 - Iraq's religious leaders urge strong voter turnout

Even secular politicians describe themselves by their Religious sect.  Imagine, "Mormon Mitt Romney" or "Baptist Lindsey Graham" every time their names were spoken.  

And then, it's the religious leaders who pull the strings, EXACTLY like Iran.

I'm just curious.  Why do Republicans believe Iraq is not a theocracy?  Their government, their leadership, their constitution, everything says they ARE, but Republicans say they AREN'T.


----------



## rdean (May 27, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



And replace him with a theocratic Islamic government?  Only a totally retarded idiot moron would let thousands of Americans die and let tens of thousands become injured and maimed to do such a thing.  

Even a drooling idiot could see that if you were going to impose a "government" on people you just conquered, at least make it one worth something.  You would have to be not only insane, but incompetent to the nth degree to not see that.  You're holding all the cards, why give away the bank?


----------



## The Rabbi (May 27, 2010)

rdean said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Except Iraq is not a theocratic Islamic government.  You obviously have it confused with Iran.  Again.
What is it with you that you cannot tell the difference, despite having them pointed out numerous times?  Are you just testing the board?  Are you being intentionally stupid?  Or is it mental?


----------



## CurveLight (May 27, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Italy has no State religion you ignorant asswipe. 

Religion in Italy - Italy Religion - seeitalia.com

You obviously are not informed of basics so why keep embarrassing yourself?


----------



## CurveLight (May 27, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



You're the dumbass that tried to claim Argentina has an official state religion then refused to admit you made a false claim when you were proven wrong. You're a typical bitch on here.


----------



## rdean (May 27, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...




*OK, ONCE AGAIN,* *READ THE FOLLOWING CAREFULLY*.  *LET ME SAY THAN AGAIN*.  *READ THE FOLLOWING CAREFULLY:*


Theocracy
A form of government which defers not to civil development of law, but to an interpretation of the will of a God as set out in religious scripture and authorities.

Legal Definition of Theocracy

Iraqi Constitution:

Article 2: 
First: Islam is the official religion of the State and it is a fundamental source of legislation: 
A. No law that contradicts the established provisions of Islam may be established. 

Full Text of Iraqi Constitution - washingtonpost.com

Iraq's religious leaders urge strong voter turnout 

"You must go to the voting centres because it is your duty," said Sheikh Abdulrahman al-Jorani, Sunni imam of the Al-Hai mosque in the central city of Baquba,

Ahmed al-Safi, a representative of Grand Ayatollah Ali Husseini al-Sistani, the nation's top Shiite cleric, said the election was a "huge vital issue", essential to ensuring that Iraqis can "draw their own future."

Prime Minister Nuri al-Maliki, the Shiite head of the State of Law Alliance who this week boasted he was "certain" of victory, was due to give a news conference later on Friday in a final push to win support.

France24 - Iraq's religious leaders urge strong voter turnout

Even secular politicians describe themselves by their Religious sect.  Imagine, "Mormon Mitt Romney" or "Baptist Lindsey Graham" every time their names were spoken.  

And then, it's the religious leaders who pull the strings, EXACTLY like Iran.

I'm just curious.  Why do Republicans believe Iraq is not a theocracy?  *Their government, their leadership, their constitution, everything says they ARE, but Republicans say they AREN'T.*


----------



## Marc39 (May 27, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



I lived in Italy, fool.  
The placement of crucifixes in public buildings and the teaching of Catholicism in public schools in Italy is the law.

Furthermore, the Vatican plays a very influential role in setting Italian policy.

Thus, I'm sorry to have to tell you that you are PWNED.


----------



## CurveLight (May 27, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Lol.....you provide not a shred of evidence, ignore the link I posted, then claim I got pwned?  Lol!


----------



## The Rabbi (May 27, 2010)

rdean said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Merely repeating the same discredited talking points over and over is not argumentation.  Sorry.  Your ticket has been punched.
Iraq is not a theocracy.  Mullahs do not run the country.


----------



## CurveLight (May 27, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...





By your dumbass logic it means America is a theocracy because every US Presidency has been run by Christians.  Tell us again how Argentina has an offical state religion you cocksucking cowfart.


----------



## The Rabbi (May 27, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



That's actually by RDean's logic, not mine.  I'm the one arguing that Iraq is not a theocracry.
Try getting your head out of your butt buddy's ass and read for a change.


----------



## CurveLight (May 27, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



You are the one that claimed iraq isn't a theocracy because mullahs don't run it.  Dumbfuck.

Rdean has posted the def of a theocracy and you keep ignoring it like you ignored your fuck up about argentina.  You're a fucking turd tucker.


----------



## Marc39 (May 27, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



I just presented the evidence of Italy being a country dominated by Catholicism.

That you have a mental disability is your problem, not mine


----------



## rdean (May 27, 2010)

cocksucking cowfart
fucking turd tucker

I laughed until I split my sides.


----------



## rdean (May 27, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Because they elect a president.  Like in Iran.  But their constitution clearly spells out who runs the country.


----------



## Marc39 (May 27, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Iraq is not a theocracy, however, it's not a democracy, either. 

There is a reason there is only one Muslim country that bears any resemblance to a democracy, which is Turkey.  Islam is an inherently fascist ideology that views democracy as a Western form of government.  Islam is patently opposed to the adoption of Western ideas.  For this reason, Iraq will likely go the way of the other failed Muslim countries.


----------



## rdean (May 27, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



I just don't get the people here.  The Iraqi constitution says they are a theocracy.  By the definition of theocracy, they ARE a theocracy.  The country is publicly and openly under Sharia Law.  That makes them a "theocracy".

And yet, for some unknown reason, they are not a theocracy.  

I think it's just difficult to face that Americans died to create a right wing Islamic Theocracy.


----------



## CurveLight (May 27, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Changing your claim doesn't help anything. You claimed Italy has a State Religion and it does not.


----------



## CurveLight (May 27, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Didn't we just get done with why you shouldn't keep embarrassing yourself?  You should have adhered to sound advice.

Iraq is a theocracy because a relgious doctrine is the foundation......fuck that....the def of a theocracy has been posted several times and punks like you ignore it.


----------



## Modbert (May 27, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWS-FoXbjVI]YouTube - America - Fuck Yeah![/ame]


----------



## CurveLight (May 28, 2010)

rdean said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



They don't care Americans died to change a middle eastern secular government into an islamic theocracy.  All they care about is avoiding their responsibility in supporting the agendas that made it happen.

Wait.........that isn't it either because they never accept responsibility for any fuck up.

All they care about is avoiding their flat out fucking ignorance at the height of the information age.  All these years they've been bitching about islam yet they are the supporters of an agenda that gave extremists the power to oppress in a nation they claimed we are "liberating."

If the "we are here as Liberators" didn't work for Britain almost 100 years ago what makes anyone think we would be any different?


----------



## The Rabbi (May 28, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



I guess Argentina is a theocracy too for the same reason.

Look up "Democracy" and note the necessity for free and periodic elections.  That fits Iraq and does not fit Iran.


----------



## CurveLight (May 28, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Argentina doesn't have a State religion you lying fuck.  Even if a nation has a State religion it doesn't mean it is a theocracy.  

Look at the fucking Iraq constitution dumbfuck.  It says no law may be passed that contradicts Islam.  Your attempt to nitpick on protocols between iraq and iran only reveals your continued ignorance and denial of facts.  Iran has several elections and for a long time had the lowest voting age in the world....which was 15.

What's next in your bag of pathetic attempts of deflection?


----------



## The Rabbi (May 28, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


Wow.  You prove my point and attack me.  You really are clueless, aren't you?
Yes, just because a country has a state religion does not make it a theocracy.  Blinding flash of the obvious for most people, I know.
There is no "nitpicking" between Iraq and Iran.  The two are like chalk and cheese.  Iran is a theocracy.  It is run by mullahs.  Iraq is a democracy.  It has free and fair elections.  That is all the difference that is relevant here.


----------



## CurveLight (May 28, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...




Argentina does not have a state religion as you claimed you douche soaking enema drinker.

Let's look at what iran and iraq have in common:

Both base legislation on Islam.

Both say no laws that contradict islam may be passed.

Both have free elections.

What else ya got you fart squirting squid?


----------



## The Rabbi (May 28, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Both have free elections?  I think you've had one too many grease gun enemas.  First sign of trouble, btw, is you start to enjoy them.


----------



## rdean (May 28, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Iraq and Iran both have "free elections".  But the candidates are chosen by the clergy. 

Your tenacity is inspiring.  If only repeating the same thing over and over again could make it true.


----------



## CurveLight (May 28, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Wow.  You ignored:

Let's look at what iran and iraq have in common:

Both base legislation on Islam.

Both say no laws that contradict islam may be passed.


Nobody is surprised.


----------



## Marc39 (May 28, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



You may have gotten done with me in your addled mind, but, not in reality where I reside.

But, I enjoyed establishing that you don't know what the fuck you're even talking about.  

Catholicism is the state religon of Italy.


----------



## CurveLight (May 28, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...




Lol....I've already posted a link proving Italy has no offical state religion you fucking dog snot booger juice.

I'm guessing you are so immensely ignorant you have no idea why Vatican City is not in Italy.

(I can almost hear dumbasses laughing and thinking I'm completely insane for making that comment.....and their ignorance is the first born of their arrogance.)


----------



## The Rabbi (May 28, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



And?  Two points of comparison and they're exactly the same? Hello?
Iraq has free elections.  Candidates are not chosen by mullahs.
Iran has fixed elections.  Notice the rioting after the last one.  And the candidates were chosen by mullahs.
See the difference now, dickhead?


----------



## CurveLight (May 28, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Yes they are exactly the same.  If you had ever gotten off your ignorant pale horse and stumbled into even whispers of information twilight you would see both nations base their laws on islam and both nations proclaim no law that contradicts islam may be passed.  That is a theocracy you short brained ass stain.


----------



## The Rabbi (May 28, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Ya know.  You're just too damn stupid and foul mouthed to deal with anymore.  I hope your gay lover comes back to you and your attitude improves.  In teh meantime, buh bye.


----------



## CurveLight (May 28, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Rotfl!  What a fucking crybaby diaper diving dumbass. When you know you're wrong you turn on the Niagra Falls tears and hope your whining causes a flood that will wash away the facts that prove your as ignorant as Oprah is "community centered."


----------



## Marc39 (May 28, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


----------



## Marc39 (May 28, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


----------



## CurveLight (May 29, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


----------



## Marc39 (May 29, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


----------



## CurveLight (May 29, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


----------



## Marc39 (May 29, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


----------



## CurveLight (May 29, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


----------



## Marc39 (May 29, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


----------



## tommywho70x (May 29, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


----------



## CurveLight (May 29, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


----------



## Marc39 (May 29, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


----------



## CurveLight (May 29, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


----------



## Marc39 (May 29, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


----------



## CurveLight (May 29, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


----------



## Marc39 (May 30, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


----------



## tommywho70x (May 30, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


----------



## Marc39 (May 30, 2010)

tommywho70x said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


----------



## pcw27 (May 30, 2010)

I'm a fan of jogging. Especially in an urban setting.


----------



## The Republic (Jun 7, 2010)

The Anglo-American alliance has removed one of the most repressive totalitarian regimes and allowed Iraq to become a wealthy representative republic with the most progressive constitution in the Arab world, thanks to the compromise and pragmaticism  of elected delegates from the Kurdish and Arab secular and religious parties who debated and drafted it, and thanks also to the Iraqis who overwhelmingly ratified it. Liberal democracies with open, tolerant societies have never sprung up from generations of fascist tyranny overnight; but they can get a foothold where ever people are willing to fight for them.


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 8, 2010)

The Republic said:


> The Anglo-American alliance has removed one of the most repressive totalitarian regimes and allowed Iraq to become a wealthy representative republic with the most progressive constitution in the Arab world, thanks to the compromise and pragmaticism  of elected delegates from the Kurdish and Arab secular and religious parties who debated and drafted it, and thanks also to the Iraqis who overwhelmingly ratified it. Liberal democracies with open, tolerant societies have never sprung up from generations of fascist tyranny overnight; but they can get a foothold where ever people are willing to fight for them.



Lol.....I can't even begin to believe people actually buy this bullshit. By helping to install an islamic theocracy we have pushed the clock back in iraq but this was done for the long term goal of lighting it up to justify attacking iran.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 8, 2010)

Democrats miss Uncle Saddam.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 8, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> The Republic said:
> 
> 
> > The Anglo-American alliance has removed one of the most repressive totalitarian regimes and allowed Iraq to become a wealthy representative republic with the most progressive constitution in the Arab world, thanks to the compromise and pragmaticism  of elected delegates from the Kurdish and Arab secular and religious parties who debated and drafted it, and thanks also to the Iraqis who overwhelmingly ratified it. Liberal democracies with open, tolerant societies have never sprung up from generations of fascist tyranny overnight; but they can get a foothold where ever people are willing to fight for them.
> ...



Ar you still spewing this left wing bullshit?  Try growing up and getting a clue instead of getting your information from toilet stall graffiti while waiting for your next customer.


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 8, 2010)

The Republic said:


> The Anglo-American alliance has removed one of the most repressive totalitarian regimes and allowed Iraq to become a wealthy representative republic with the most progressive constitution in the Arab world, thanks to the compromise and pragmaticism  of elected delegates from the Kurdish and Arab secular and religious parties who debated and drafted it, and thanks also to the Iraqis who overwhelmingly ratified it. Liberal democracies with open, tolerant societies have never sprung up from generations of fascist tyranny overnight; but they can get a foothold where ever people are willing to fight for them.





CrusaderFrank said:


> Democrats miss Uncle Saddam.



You ***** need some new material. Trying to ignore facts by accusing people of supporting terrorists is so last decade.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 8, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> The Republic said:
> 
> 
> > The Anglo-American alliance has removed one of the most repressive totalitarian regimes and allowed Iraq to become a wealthy representative republic with the most progressive constitution in the Arab world, thanks to the compromise and pragmaticism  of elected delegates from the Kurdish and Arab secular and religious parties who debated and drafted it, and thanks also to the Iraqis who overwhelmingly ratified it. Liberal democracies with open, tolerant societies have never sprung up from generations of fascist tyranny overnight; but they can get a foothold where ever people are willing to fight for them.
> ...



Democrats supported the Islamic Insurgency in Iraq by trying to cut funding to our troops and that was so this decade.

Did you send Mooky al Sadr a Birthday Card?  Remember how you Libs used to tell us that Mooky was the real power in Iraq?


----------



## rdean (Jun 8, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Democrats miss Uncle Saddam.



Democrats miss their money and our young soldiers.

Republicans miss Saddam.  They need another boogeyman to scare the American people with.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 8, 2010)

rdean said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats miss Uncle Saddam.
> ...



Is that why Nancy and the Dems tried 47 separate times to cut funding to our troops on the battlefield, you miss the money?

Is that how you honor our young soldiers?


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 8, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > The Republic said:
> ...



I'm not a lib you dumbfuck.  The iraq and afghanistan occupations are Liberal Policies but you're too fucking stoopid to realize the obvious.  I've also never said al Sadr was in charge.  What other strawmen you got bitch?


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 8, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



You don't honor our Troops by keeping them in bullshit occupations you cocksucking idiot.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 8, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Yeah.  You send them to do a job and then half way through you accuse them of terrorizing women and children and threaten to cut off their funding while holding them to Article 32 hearings.  Shoot, everyone know that!


----------



## Charles_Main (Jun 22, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...




Yep because before the "7 year occupation they have suffered" everything was peachy king in Iraq and nearly 1 million people were not kill yearly by the Saddam and his Bath Party.


----------



## Kalam (Jun 22, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



A poor human rights record does not give the United States license to launch a crusade.


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 22, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...




Nobody asked for a non-sequitur strawman dish.   What else you got not-quite-bright?


----------



## Intense (Jun 22, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



We didn't. The Iraqi Constitution is irrefutable proof of that. WTFU.


----------



## Kalam (Jun 22, 2010)

Intense said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...


Don't worry. It's a sham, just like the pretense under which the invasion was launched in the first place.


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 22, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...





Intense said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



American soldiers died to install an Islamic based government in what was a secular nation.  Even your active willful blindness cannot ignore that fact.


----------



## Intense (Jun 22, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



The sham is a Nation that persecutes people over issues of faith Shalom. Why not put your best foot forward????? Sadam violated the terms of the peace treaty every day. Daddy Bush made the first mistake by falling for the bullshit. Classic Neocon sell out. If you can't finish the job, why bother starting it????  We should have backed the Shah of Iran, We should have stayed in Lebanon. Unlike You, we were there to help.


----------



## Kalam (Jun 22, 2010)

As for "Crusade":

"This crusade, this war on terrorism is going to take a while." - George W. Bush

Blackwater accused of murder in 'crusade to eliminate Muslims' - Times Online

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVGmbzDLq5c&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - US troops urged to share faith in Afghanistan - 04 May 09[/ame]

etc.


----------



## Intense (Jun 22, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



There is no willful blindness here CL. I acknowledge what was done and disagree with it. Saddam may have been secular, Iraq was not. It was divided between Shiite, Sunni, and Kurd, for the most part.


----------



## Kalam (Jun 22, 2010)

Intense said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...


You should keep out of the affairs of the Islamic world, or you will be removed by any means necessary.


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 22, 2010)

Intense said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



The government was secular.


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 22, 2010)

Intense said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...





Intense said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



We had been violating international law for years with US created no fly zones and we violated the law with the invasion so pointing out Saddam's violations only reveals our violations as well.


----------



## Intense (Jun 22, 2010)

Kalam said:


> As for "Crusade":
> 
> "This crusade, this war on terrorism is going to take a while." - George W. Bush
> 
> ...



What is the primary purpose of your Mosques inside the United States?????

What is the penalty for a person that converts away from Islam?????

Remember that Our Nation is Secular, rooted in Judeo-Christian ethics, which does protect freedom of religion. 

Personally Kalam I believe that each of Us has a Right to use our own words when we pray, both you and I, and the rest. Just like Locke, Madison, Thoreau. The fight against sin and tyranny in all forms starts from within. In that sense I support neither Jihad or Crusade. To me, they are both sides of the same coin. Neither has much to do with conquering evil or right direction.


----------



## Intense (Jun 22, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



Salam, How disingenuous can you get. What is the definition of the Non-Islamic world to you and your kind????? That which you have not conquered yet. 

My God teaches me to serve truth and Justice, to bear witness, where ever He put's me. I'm sure you can find the same in the Koran.  

I think You should back off of Lebanon. That what was done there, was an atrocity. 

So when are you leaving????? What are you doing here, considering your position?????


----------



## Intense (Jun 22, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



What it did was show Daddy Bush's folly. Saddam needed to go from the start. What a waste doing things half way.


----------



## Kalam (Jun 22, 2010)

Intense said:


> Salam, How disingenuous can you get. What is the definition of the Non-Islamic world to you and your kind????? That which you have not conquered yet.


The challenge before us is liberating the Islamic world from the tyranny of the un-Islamic regimes currently in power there. There is no reason to ponder relations with the Western world before this momentous task is completed, which won't be until long after you and I are dead. Nations elsewhere should only be engaged if they actively seek to impede our progress or oppress their own Muslim populations (Russia, Israel, China, etc.) 



Intense said:


> My God teaches me to serve truth and Justice, to bear witness, where ever He put's me. I'm sure you can find the same in the Koran.
> 
> I think You should back off of Lebanon. That what was done there, was an atrocity.



BBC NEWS | Middle East | Sabra and Shatila 20 years on



Intense said:


> So when are you leaving????? What are you doing here, considering your position?????


I was born here. I may leave soon or I may never leave. Why?


----------



## Kalam (Jun 22, 2010)

Intense said:


> What it did was show Daddy Bush's folly. Saddam needed to go from the start. What a waste doing things half way.



The United States gave Saddam his start. He was put in power during the Kennedy presidency.

Exclusive: Saddam key in early CIA plot - UPI.com


----------



## Intense (Jun 22, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Salam, How disingenuous can you get. What is the definition of the Non-Islamic world to you and your kind????? That which you have not conquered yet.
> ...



Tyranny is Tyranny, no mater the label Salam. There are things between Man and god that No Government should have rule over. We get that here, or at least try to. The Constitution is the Law of the land here. Where one finds conflict with Law and God, one seeks to effect change through voice and reason. Those that do not respect that are not at peace with God or Man. 

The crap going on in Lebanon today, has little to do with God. That is very unfortunate. Tyranny and hate, nobody willing to let go, on all sides. 
DEMOCRACY IN LEBANON:


----------



## Intense (Jun 22, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > What it did was show Daddy Bush's folly. Saddam needed to go from the start. What a waste doing things half way.
> ...



Power corrupts, absolute power corrupts absolutely.


----------



## rdean (Jul 11, 2010)

Did Iraq work out the way the Republicans expected?  Why doesn't the Republican leadership point to Iraq as a "foreign policy success" during elections?


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 11, 2010)

rdean said:


> See the immediate attacks.  No argument.  No disagreement.  Nothing to say I'm wrong.  Just name calling.
> 
> And these people want to take over the US government.  Scary.



If the truth was ever told it is the Christians in this country that want war with Muslims.  Lets take the privatization a step further and let the churches organize their own kids to be sent on this crusade.  

Me ...I would just tell the leaders of Pakistan, Afghanistan..Yemen and whoever else lets Al Qaeda hang out that if we get attacked again the country of origin will be bombed atomically in the general vicinity of the terrorists.  No exceptions.  Make a big production and get the word out.  No excuses. Follow through..then see if these assholes police their own fuckin back yards.


----------



## rdean (Jul 12, 2010)

So why don't the Republicans point to Iraq as a "foreign policy success".  After all, we spent a trillion dollars.  Doesn't that mean anything?


----------



## blu (Jul 12, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Salam, How disingenuous can you get. What is the definition of the Non-Islamic world to you and your kind????? That which you have not conquered yet.
> ...



do you actually think living in an islamic world is peaceful? why would you want to revert to life 1500 years ago?


----------



## blu (Jul 12, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > What it did was show Daddy Bush's folly. Saddam needed to go from the start. What a waste doing things half way.
> ...



neocons dont believe in blowback


----------



## rdean (Aug 31, 2010)

rdean said:


> So why don't the Republicans point to Iraq as a "foreign policy success".  After all, we spent a trillion dollars.  Doesn't that mean anything?



Guess no one on the right could answer this.


----------



## The Rabbi (Aug 31, 2010)

Guess no one thought enough of your troll post to bother to answer.
Still maintianing Iraq is an Islamic theocracy?


----------



## CurveLight (Sep 1, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> Guess no one thought enough of your troll post to bother to answer.
> Still maintianing Iraq is an Islamic theocracy?




Only a dishonest idiot would try to claim it isn't a theocracy.


----------



## blu (Sep 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Guess no one thought enough of your troll post to bother to answer.
> ...



you pretty much summed up the rabbi


----------



## hipeter924 (Sep 1, 2010)

Depends where you live there, but either way theocracy is better than Saddam. He was a monster and deserved being hanged regardless, he ran terror campaigns, bugged virtually everyone's houses and sent thugs to beat up and kill people*, and that's before you go into the torturing of thousands of people and the genocide against the Kurds. Pretty much worse than North Korea when he was in power. 

*Like in todays Iran.

Second thoughts: Theocracy and Saddam are just as bad if you include Iran.


----------



## CurveLight (Sep 2, 2010)

hipeter924 said:


> Depends where you live there, but either way theocracy is better than Saddam. He was a monster and deserved being hanged regardless, he ran terror campaigns, bugged virtually everyone's houses and sent thugs to beat up and kill people*, and that's before you go into the torturing of thousands of people and the genocide against the Kurds. Pretty much worse than North Korea when he was in power.
> 
> *Like in todays Iran.
> 
> Second thoughts: Theocracy and Saddam are just as bad if you include Iran.



Many Iraqis say it was better under Saddam than the new theocracy but I'm sure you know better than them because you've never lived under Saddam or this new theocracy.  I love it when idiot Americans try to speak for the life experiences of citizens of other nations.  Just shows more arrogance.


----------



## hipeter924 (Sep 2, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > Depends where you live there, but either way theocracy is better than Saddam. He was a monster and deserved being hanged regardless, he ran terror campaigns, bugged virtually everyone's houses and sent thugs to beat up and kill people*, and that's before you go into the torturing of thousands of people and the genocide against the Kurds. Pretty much worse than North Korea when he was in power.
> ...


Actually I know because I read books written by Iraqi's and Afghans that lived under Saddam and the Taliban which is just the same, last I checked their story is more valid than your own (which is likely from mainstream media or the leftist fantasy world where dictatorships are okay so long as they are not western ones). 

In fact I picked one up the other day about a Muslim family that escaped Saddam Hussein, the husband was picked up one day and poisoned by Saddam's terror squads, he died a painful death a few days later. Afterwards for 2 years the family lived in fear with Saddam's terror squads refusing them the right to attend school, university, talk to friends (save 3) or anything basically also every day and night they would ring up threatening to kill members of the family, and also making weekly visits to beat up the children and the family.

 They eventually managed to bribe officials and escape to Jordan, but even there they were followed by Saddam's terror squads who threatened them at university and demanded they return to Iraq and violently attacked them on occasions and even though the Jordan government tried to protect them the family was still threatened and attacked. So they applied for Asylum in Australia through the UN and were granted refugee status and are now living happily in Sydney. 

These 'many Iraqi's' don't exist, and if they do they are like those people who loved living under Stalin, Mao,etc meaning they are actually a deluded minority (that got off unscathed or never suffered) not a majority. Ask Sunni Muslims or Kurds and they will tell you it was hell, ask the families tortured, killed or persecuted by Saddam (most of the population) they will tell you they hated him. It's true that many Iraqi's (and Muslims in the middle east) might hate the US presence in Iraq but they are glad to see Saddam gone, and I doubt anyone in the middle east isn't glad to see the back of him.


----------



## CurveLight (Sep 2, 2010)

Link 3 books you have read.


----------



## hipeter924 (Sep 2, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Link 3 books you have read.


Simple answer: Grow a brain cell or read Robert Fisk, till then you are not worth replying to.


----------



## CurveLight (Sep 2, 2010)

hipeter924 said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Link 3 books you have read.
> ...



Not surprised you couldn't do it.


----------



## hipeter924 (Sep 3, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


Actually Robert Fisk has 2+ books out right now.


----------



## CurveLight (Sep 3, 2010)

hipeter924 said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > hipeter924 said:
> ...




Holy shit this board has to be the slimy basement of all US boards on the net.  It's amazing how many dumbasses like you are on here who make claims and don't support them. What the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## California Girl (Sep 3, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



And yet, you keep coming back. We ungrateful fools who don't appreciate such mighty intellect are not worthy of you.


----------



## CurveLight (Sep 3, 2010)

Here is more proof fuckwads like Hip are dishonest ass slime slurpers.  He cites Fisk to counter my point that many iraqis say it was better under Saddam.  (For the sooper dooper dense-no-that does not mean Saddam was a nice guy.  He was a murderous lunatic, but that does not mean our occupation automatically made it better for Iraqis.)

Well Mr Fisk has said exactly the same thing I said:

(Fisk)
"And when you hear Iraqis say it was better under Saddam,
it's time we listen to them."
Robert Fisk interviewed by David Barsamian

Now let's watch how Hipbitch tries to dance on this one.  Fucking reetawrds.


----------



## CurveLight (Sep 3, 2010)

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > hipeter924 said:
> ...




Did someone fart?  Smells like an asshole tried to post a response to me......


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 3, 2010)

hipeter924 said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Link 3 books you have read.
> ...



3 more than Curve has ever read


----------



## CurveLight (Sep 3, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Punks like you are pissed you can't defend your views so you lash out in nothing but ad homs as compensation.


----------



## hipeter924 (Sep 3, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


Yeah well he has already gone down to swearing, anything he says now doesn't really have to be taken seriously. Plus I am one of those people that would read 10 books or more on the subject and forget most of the titles (but not the content) as I am reading 10 books on something else at the time.


----------



## CurveLight (Sep 4, 2010)

hipeter924 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > hipeter924 said:
> ...




Lol!  Not surprised you ignored the fact I said exactly the same thing Fisk did.  Fucking punk.


----------



## Lucchese (Oct 8, 2010)

Dismantle islam . . Relegate their diseased culture to the bonfire of history


----------



## Lucchese (Oct 8, 2010)

(si vis pacem, para bellum)


----------



## rdean (Oct 8, 2010)

hipeter924 said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > hipeter924 said:
> ...



I read about a woman who returned to Iraq after Saddam was killed, but then was caught walking around one day without a male escort and was murdered.  True story.


----------

